# New Braunfels Cast Iron Replacement Grate



## smokingmike (Nov 18, 2010)

Is there anyone that can direct me to a site so I can order a replacement cast iron grate for my New Braunfels smoker?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 18, 2010)

Not trying to be an S.A., but if you google "New braunfels replacement grate",  you fill find quite a few sites that sell them.


----------



## smokingmike (Nov 18, 2010)

I had Googled and did not find the replacement cast iron grate.  This is the older model, not one made by Char Broil.


----------



## smokingmike (Nov 18, 2010)

Aeroforce, didn't take it as you trying to be a SA.  I did go back and try another search parameter & found a site.  I contacted them & will be taking a pic of the cast iron grate & sending it, along with the dimensions.  They think they maybe able to match it up.  I will try to remember to post the results on here.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2010)

do they look like this?


----------



## smokingmike (Nov 18, 2010)

Not really.  The cross members are kinda rectangular and the grates are square.  Mine also doesn't have the BBQ Stamp.

I believe the grill is from when New Braunfels was it own company and used the heavy gauge steel.  Originally it was a grayish color and has the offset firebox.  I got it from a yardsale for $50, cleaned it up, re-seasoned the grates, repainted it silver & black and have been having a blast with it for about 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2010)

mine is a bar-b-chef from bbq galore back when NB/OK Joe were contracted to make them. most NB/OKJ's that i have seen have the thin non cast iron grates.........are ya sure they were original?


----------



## smokingmike (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, these are the originals.  The grill has the heavy gauge metal, unlike the similar grills that you can find at Academy today.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2010)

weber makes some but they ain't cheap and not sure of the dimentions.


----------

